# Panama City Beach Officer Killed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PANAMA CITY BEACH, FL - A Wisconsin man, his body covered with gang-related tattoos, was arrested Monday and charged with the Easter Sunday shooting death of a police officer in this resort city, authorities said. 

Sgt. Kevin Kight, 34, was shot twice shortly before 10:30 p.m. during a traffic stop along a busy street lined with beachfront hotels and condominiums crowded with spring break visitors, said Deputy Police Chief David Humphreys. He died on the way to a hospital. 

Investigators were interviewing several witnesses and two young men who had been with the suspect, Robert J. Bailey, 22, of Milwaukee, before the shooting. 

Humphreys was unsure why Bailey was in the Florida Panhandle but said he has a criminal record and apparently is not a college student. 

"He's a gangbanger," Humphreys said. "It's written all over him, literally." 

Kight stopped Bailey's car and checked his driver's license at an intersection near the Holiday Inn Sunspree, which is popular among spring break visitors. The officer discovered the license was invalid but when he attempted to make an arrest Bailey pulled out a handgun and shot him, Humphreys said. 

A man had left Bailey's car before the shooting began. Police found him and an associate early Monday at a motel several miles west of the shooting scene, Humphreys said. 

A Bay County sheriff's deputy then spotted Bailey on foot near that motel and arrested him. 

Kight was married and the father of a 4-year-old son. He had worked for the Panama City Beach Police Department for six years and had prior law enforcement experience in Ohio, Humphreys said. 

At a hearing Monday afternoon, Circuit Judge Dedee Costello ordered Bailey held without bond. 

Bailey, shirtless and unshaven, wearing shorts and shackles, was demure during the hearing and spoke briefly with Assistant Public Defender Walter Smith. 

Smith explained to Bailey that the bond hearing was a Florida formality and, in a whisper, told Smith that he should not speak with anyone before the trial, reported The News Herald, of Panama City. 

"Don't talk to the media, don't talk to the newspaper," Smith told Bailey. "Don't talk to anybody in general."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

:!: This is an e-mail that was sent to the Panama City Beach Police
from a real dirtbag, it was confirmed by Capt. Ron Crowson of the
Panama City Beach Police that it was recieved.

FIRST the background:

Sergeant Kevin Kight
Panama City Beach Police Department, Florida
End of Watch: Sunday, March 27, 2005

Biographical Info
Age: 34
Tour of Duty: 10 yrs
Badge Number: 18

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: Sunday, March 27, 2005
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Apprehended

Sergeant Kight was shot and killed while making a traffic stop at approximately 2230 hours. The incident occurred at the intersection of Beckrich Road and Front Beach Road.

Sergeant Kight stopped the suspect's car and checked his driver's license. Sergeant Kight discovered the license was invalid. When he attempted to make an arrest, the suspect pulled out a handgun and opened fire, killing him.

The suspect fled the scene but was apprehended several hours later.

Sergeant Kight had served with the Panama City Beach Police Department for 6 years. From 1994 to 1998, Sergeant Kight was on the German Township Police Department in Clark County, Ohio. He is survived by his wife and 4-year-old son.

------------------------------------------------------------------

From: "**** ******" *******@***********.com

To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, March 31, 2005 1:22 PM

I'm intrested in knowing at what cost to me, a bay county taxpayer, will I have to pay for this monsterous funeral the Panama city beach police department has decided to put together for 1 man? 1 man? How much energy (the gas expended by cars waiting) and time (time off from work these police are taking but still being paid) has been put into this. The guy
was a police officer, thats all, not the damn Pope. Police get shot everyday, thats part of there job.

signed 1 less vote for you

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Mr. ****,

Yes the email that you refer to was received by our agency. Further, I have been informed that Mr. ****** has since been terminated from his position at ****** Engineering.

Thanks for your inquiry.

Capt. Ron Crowson
Panama City Beach Police
Administrative Division Commander

The idiot sent the mail from the company where he worked this is thier reply:

The following message has been received from the company that employed the letter writer. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

****** ******* Engineering deeply regrets the comments made recently by our former employee. Unfortunately, this employee used the company email system for his own personal use and in doing so spread hurt and anger throughout a community already crippled with grief. Our owners and staff do certainly not share the opinions expressed by this individual.

We at ****** ******* Engineering offer our sympathy to the family, friends, and co-workers of Officer Kight. We are appreciative of his service to Bay County and recognize the greatness of his sacrifice and that of his wife and son.

****** ******* Engineering, Inc.

It takes all kinds of asses to keep the world spinning around.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Good for the company for booting this guys ass out of there!


----------

